# Which Motorcycle / Scooter?



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Good afternoon all,

I’ve been a motorcycle owner for nearly 40 years (though only ridden regularly for about a quarter of that time) - currently have a 1953 Royal Enfield and a 2002 Triumph Speed Triple. Mrs O has only ever been on the back of a motorcycle once - as a teenager her cousin scared her badly speeding across the local recreation ground and set her against motorcycles for life. Or so I thought until last week...

Whilst spending a few days in Cornwall we stayed on a site at Carlyon Bay where she spotted a fellow motorhomer with a scooter. This set off a train of thought in which she saw us exploring pretty Cornish villages on a scooter. She is now every keen to have one. Returned home on Thursday - she had me in the local Honda dealership on Friday and couldn’t understand why I wanted to think about it any longer!!!

What should I be considering? 
Honda Wave 110i (previously the Innova) or Honda Vision 110? 
Or something else? 
Either will fit in the garage (which has a 200kg weight limit - and we have plenty of space elsewhere to store the current contents of the garage) and we have plenty of available payload. Needs to be something spacious enough for two (I’m 6’1” and around 90kgs, Mrs O is considerably less on both counts) and not to look in any way sporty or “threatening” due to her previous experience.

Any advice or guidance gratefully received. 


Regards,
John


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

looking for the same thing but to go on a rack at the back have plenty of payload but decided to keep garage for fishing gear

joe


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

IF you have enough payload and cash then the Honda PCX 125 has had very good reviews on here. So has the vision though. The Innova has also been reviewed as a reliable work horse although I hate the idea of step through gears and you might look like a Pizza delivery man!

I would go for the vision although try and at least get both of you sat on them as I dont think they are that big.


----------



## kinell (Mar 9, 2013)

Just bought a Vision 110 a few weeks ago. Fab little bike and very nippy. Scares the living **** out of me as only did my CBT last weekend, but even the instructor reckoned it was the best scooter you could get for the money.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Re: AUTOTRAIL DELAWARE habitation door fly screen*



celticspirit said:


> Our habitation door fly screen is faulty. Two strings have broken. Autotrail have no idea how to fix it and want to sell us a new one. Any ideas on repairing a door fly screen?


You might be best starting a new thread (topic) about this as this one is about scooters.

Click on this link to go to the body work and trip section and click on New Topic. Give it a title and post your question in there.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-183.html


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

barryd said:


> IF you have enough payload and cash then the Honda PCX 125 has had very good reviews on here. So has the vision though. The Innova has also been reviewed as a reliable work horse although I hate the idea of step through gears and you might look like a Pizza delivery man!
> 
> I would go for the vision although try and at least get both of you sat on them as I dont think they are that big.


Thanks, Barry - We did both sit on a Wave (previously known as Innova) on Friday and it seemed spacious enough - much more so than the terrifically cute looking MSX125. That was cramped for two and Mrs O wasn't impressed when I suggested getting one each  .

We will have to go back and try a Vision for size/comfort - they are the same price as the Wave, within a couple of kilos the same weight, and roughly the same size. I'd have to take the mirrors off either of them to get them into our garage - no problem with that. May have a sneaky look at a PCX while we are there (there goes another £700)  .

I had favoured the larger wheeled machine (ie the Wave) - just because it has larger wheels. I've only ridden a scooter once - nearly 40 years ago, a Lambretta, which didn't leave me wanting more. I'm sure these are an improvement on that one  .

Regards,
John


----------



## kinell (Mar 9, 2013)

BTW, the Vision is neither as tall or as wide as the Honda specs say. Going by their specs I thought it was going to be touch and go for me as to whether it would fit through the garage door, but it does no problem.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

kinell said:


> BTW, the Vision is neither as tall or as wide as the Honda specs say. Going by their specs I thought it was going to be touch and go for me as to whether it would fit through the garage door, but it does no problem.


That's helpful - thanks. I'd better take a tape measure with us next time. 
The man at the local Honda dealer (Shrewsbury) did say to bring the motorhome along and we could try bikes for size. Seems like a good idea, I suppose - especially as we already have a ramp (came with the van - looks home made).

I'm starting to wonder how I'm going to restrain a bike once I have one in the garage - bicycles were easy, a few bungee cords did the job. 100kg+ of bike or scooter will need something more purposeful no doubt. More research needed  .

Regards,
John


----------



## kinell (Mar 9, 2013)

That's exactly what I did. Took the motorhome down and they were happy to help.

I bought one of these:

http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/3506...&ff3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=65

The flip part holds it upright till you restrain it. The stand has a bolt hole on it and I was going to bolt it to the floor with a fly nut so it could be removed, but the weight of the bike and the rubber feet on the stand stop it moving back and fore. I strap the front wheel to the stand too. For side to side I've put a piece of wood with heavy rubber glued to it (piece of car floor mat) on the wall to stop damage to the wall and the handlebar sits against that then straps to eyes on the wall to hold it upright and it's been perfect. Not moved at all. The stand does a lot to keep it upright so restraint requirements are minimal.

Also just received one of these as I'm just myself and have a dodgy knee. not got it fitted yet, but know it will help a lot with loading as the Vision is heavy and my garage is a fair bit off the ground.

http://www2.westfalia.net/shops/too...s/1219877-winch_with_radio_remote_control.htm


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

You need something like:

http://www.tooled-up.com/product/se...oductlisting&gclid=CMK7_LKuxrcCFUfKtAodoiwAiw

And a couple of restraint straps, front and rear.

tony


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

kinell said:


> http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/3506...&ff3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=65
> 
> The flip part holds it upright till you restrain it. The stand has a bolt hole on it and I was going to bolt it to the floor with a fly nut so it could be removed, but the weight of the bike and the rubber feet on the stand stop it moving back and fore. I strap the front wheel to the stand too. For side to side I've put a piece of wood with heavy rubber glued to it (piece of car floor mat) on the wall to stop damage to the wall and the handlebar sits against that then straps to eyes on the wall to hold it upright and it's been perfect. Not moved at all. The stand does a lot to keep it upright so restraint requirements are minimal.


Thanks again - most useful. There seems to be some interesting pricing going on with those on e-bay - ranging from £34.95 to £959.95!!! They look to be fairly easy to use though.

Regards,
John


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

I use 4 of these bolted through the floor and chassis. A foot wide strip of Alu. chequered plate to put the scooter stand down on , then 2 ratchet straps over the scooter , it never moves.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-HORSEBO...7?pt=UK_Trailers_Transporters_Parts&hash=item


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*like*

Everything I like is too Heavy

Wander Honda


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Re: like*



teemyob said:


> Everything I like is too Heavy
> 
> Wander Honda


Looks nice and comfy but its 156KG which is way too heavy for a 125 I reckon. Thats 61 KG heavier than our Speedfight 2 stroke. Almost another bike. Put two big adults on that and I wouldnt fancy its chances of getting you up to the top of an Alpine pass.

I think you could get a 250 or 300cc scooter at that kind of weight.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: like*



teemyob said:


> Everything I like is too Heavy
> 
> Wander Honda


I know exactly what you mean - every time I look at something different the weight goes up another few kilos. At this rate I'll be putting the Speed Triple onto a trailer... I don't think Mrs O will ever regard that as a viable pillion ride though :twisted: .

My teenage memories of a Honda 90 belonging to my then girlfriend were of something very slow but unstoppable. It would take both of us up the hill at Rockingham (1 in 4 iirc) - eventually.

Regards,
John


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

*Re: like*



barryd said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Everything I like is too Heavy
> ...


Yup, my 250 Vespa is 150kg. The 300 version is a a little more still. It sits on the back of my van OK within limits, but not the next van with a larger overhang. I reckon I'll then be limited to whatever 125cc fits the garage door.

Dave


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

The Honda SH300 is about 160kg. As you are talking to Honda dealers I would recommend that you at least test drive one. (I have one and thoroughly enjoy it.)


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

My http://www.bikez.com/motorcycles/aprilia_sportcity_250_2007.php

fits nicely in the garage, and goes like the clappers with 26 stone on board and a dog.

tony


----------



## Roadhogg (Oct 6, 2012)

Riding our 125 Burgman is great fun but it is only when you get back on a proper motorcycle that u realise how bouncy it is, you literally feel every bump on the road, i would opt for the large wheeled scooter every time, also a lot less plastic on them to get damaged when transporting them.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*large wheel*



Roadhogg said:


> Riding our 125 Burgman is great fun but it is only when you get back on a proper motorcycle that u realise how bouncy it is, you literally feel every bump on the road, i would opt for the large wheeled scooter every time, also a lot less plastic on them to get damaged when transporting them.


Which Large wheel scooter do you recommend?


----------



## Balbybob (Sep 10, 2010)

*PCX*

Had a PCX for 18 months in the garage of our Hymer. Have upgraded the horrendous plastic tyres and put Michelins on, and treated myself to some YSS shockers. A fireblade it isn`t but has made it superb for us to visit all those out of the way places. Would recommend it to anyone, £16 road tax and about 110 mpg. Love it !!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

When I bought a Honda 50 it was £49/19/6 

Wish I'd kept it now. :roll:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I would like something like this http://www.ktm.com/gb/enduro/250-exc/highlights.html but I wont ever be allowed one. only 100KG. Can you imagine the fun you would have on that in the Alps!

Im just not sure how I will get a case of beer, wine and a load of food shopping in it.

Great for pulling wheelies and waking everyone up on the Aire though.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks Barry,

Another "interesting" option - not sure it passes the "non sporty / non threatening" test that Mrs O will apply before any purchase is sanctioned. Possibly even less suitable than the SP3 (note the pillion "seat" to footrest positioning and the raised pillion seating position - I don't think I would want to try being a passenger on it!).

Oh, and the front wheel has some strange anti gravity device fitted :twisted: :twisted: 

Regards,
John


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: large wheel*



teemyob said:


> Which Large wheel scooter do you recommend?


I too would welcome any recommendations on this.

Thanks,
John


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: large wheel*



Ozzyjohn said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Which Large wheel scooter do you recommend?
> ...


I have the Yamaha Xenter 125cc with 16inch wheels

Carry's two up without a problem (and I'm 18 odd stone) and comes with a screen and top box as part of the deal and not an extra.

It has more time between services than a Honda (not alot of people pay attention to these sort of things) and is cheaper and looks almost identical to every other 125 with big wheels out there.

It comes with a warranty like any other moped with a huge European dealer network.

I bought this because I am 6ft 2 so the PCX and other mopeds are to low for me to comfortably ride.

Look on ebay and you will get some right good deals on new ones from decent dealers across the UK.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ozzyjohn said:


> Thanks Barry,
> 
> Another "interesting" option - not sure it passes the "non sporty / non threatening" test that Mrs O will apply before any purchase is sanctioned. Possibly even less suitable than the SP3 (note the pillion "seat" to footrest positioning and the raised pillion seating position - I don't think I would want to try being a passenger on it!).
> 
> ...


Nah! There is a good reason Im not allowed the KTM (apart from it costing a fortune). I will almost certainly be killed to death on it pretty quickly. Mrs D will hate it and vowed never to get on another off road bike after I took her up a mountain in Greece on a Cagivea 650. Its for the best.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Just how Mrs O feels about my Triumph - and she hasn't even tried it.

I need to keep my self in check - otherwise I'll end up buying something she deems to be "not soft and fluffy" enough and then she won't get on it. Net result will be something we both hate. 

Decisions, decisions....


Regards,
John


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Guys. 

My Mrs was the same. ''you will never get me on the back of that so stop asking'' .. heh! She got so comfy at times on the back of our Pan Euro (Honda ST 1100) that she would fall asleep. 

We are off tomorrow for (flooded) Germany with our Old Classic vespa Douglas Sportique 150 on the back (rack). We are praying the weather goes ok. Hope so. 

The little vespa weighs about 80 Kgs,. I carry the seat and the spare wheel & rack inside the MH to reduce the wight. The van does not feel any different at all and only 'sags by about 5 mm. All weighed up too and nicely within limits. We are about 200Kgs from max.

happy days. 

Alex B ...


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ozzyjohn said:


> Just how Mrs O feels about my Triumph - and she hasn't even tried it.
> 
> I need to keep my self in check - otherwise I'll end up buying something she deems to be "not soft and fluffy" enough and then she won't get on it. Net result will be something we both hate.
> 
> ...


The thing is really that with a motorhome you dont need a big powerful bike. Ok so there are times when our little peugeot is screaming its little piston off to get to the top of some mountain pass and on a steep hill it might be down to 20mph by the time you get to the top but generally most of the journeys we are doing are pottering along small country lanes with the odd ten mile belt up an A road at 50mph.

My whole demeaner is different on the little bike with Mrs D on the back. I rarely go over 40 mph tootling around when we are sight seeing. Its surprising how much fun you can have on the Speedfight on your own though up in the hills. I think its all about compromise though. A scooter with underseat storage and a top box is just more practical. Firstly when you pull up somewhere you have somewhere to put your helmets away and secondly you can get an amazing amount of shopping in them.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Bought this a while ago to replace my other scooter which has 10" wheels but haven't had a chance to give it a real test yet but definitely more stable than the other scooter - more like a bike. 
16" front wheel, 14" back wheel, good brakes & suspension , immobilizer, starts easy, runs smooth, plenty of power and looks really snazzy or maybe cissy depending. A big plus feature is the fold out passenger footrests.
One bad point is that if you need to get the rear wheel off you have to remove the exhaust first, and if you have to remove it from the manifold one of the bolts is almost impossible to access.
Another thing , the seat height is high, I am a short ass with 30" inside leg and can only get my toes on the ground -- they now have a low seat height option .
The mirrors are easily removed and the top box too, just one thumb screw inside the box. 
Only enough room for a half helmet under the seat- and nothing else, small glove box type compartment at the front.
It's a long narrow scooter, fits in the MH OK but when you put it on the stand it moves backwards a lot so you to jiggle it forward while it's up on the stand to get the MH door shut.
I have had the plastics off this scooter to clean/paint some corrosion/rust on the alloy and frame and like most modern things it is 'flimsy' compared to it's older counterpart.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Forgot to say it's a Piaggio Liberty 125.


----------



## txe4man (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi John, we have a Honda PCX 125 and are very pleased with it, we are both working towards taking our motorcycle test and my wife loves riding it, she often uses it to go to work on.
Maybe you could get your wife interested in driving one rather than just pillion then you can choose the bike together and both be happy!
My wife was worried about getting the bike on the stand after our CBT course, we did it before buying a bike, but she tried the Honda at the showroom and found it a piece of cake.


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

My wee Douglas Vespa won't go much over 40mph and hills are a nono.. Great fun though and it is an oldie that everyone loves. It is 1965 reg'd  

We are off now. Great weather up here for the last few days..Hope germany is improving.

Alex B... 8)


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

Just been looking at this topic.
Just seen a Peugeot Vox 110, looks similar to Honda Wave but cheaper, it is new on offer for around £1400 I think.

I don't really understand why the likes of Honda do not bring out a scooter the zoomer, this was only 50cc but did not have a lot of plastic panels, that would seem to get in the way when lashing it down. The loss of the panels would also cut down the weight.

As Barry D points out, the KTM is very light at 99kg, why can't manufacturers make a lightweight scooter upto 200cc, with less fancy panels?


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

barryd said:


> My whole demeaner is different on the little bike with Mrs D on the back. I rarely go over 40 mph tootling around when we are sight seeing. Its surprising how much fun you can have on the Speedfight on your own though up in the hills. I think its all about compromise though. A scooter with underseat storage and a top box is just more practical. Firstly when you pull up somewhere you have somewhere to put your helmets away and secondly you can get an amazing amount of shopping in them.


Thanks again for these words, Barry. More than anything else they have focussed me on the right things - including ease of use at a gentle pace, storage, compromise, tootling, and shopping. If we can choose something which we are both comfortable to be on and it can carry a bit of shopping - then we don't really need much more than that.

I suspect that a topbox (which seems essential for our intended use) will have to be easily removed to get the bike into the garage.

Regards,
John


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

alexblack13 said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> My Mrs was the same. ''you will never get me on the back of that so stop asking'' .. heh! She got so comfy at times on the back of our Pan Euro (Honda ST 1100) that she would fall asleep.
> 
> Alex B ...


Alex,

Hope your trip is enjoyable.

Your comment about falling asleep on the back brought back many happy memories of stories told by my late parents involving Mum sleeping on the back of Dad's bike - happy days indeed.

I've realised that there is also a voice deep in my head expressing a secret hope that Mrs O will like it so much that we (in the future) supplement our transport arrangements with something like a Pan European for adventures of a different type.

But back to reality - I have to get something Mrs O will get on the back of first - before she goes off the idea all together  .

Regards,
John


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Good Luck John - you've got the right idea - get Mrs O confident first and later when you get a bigger bike you can do some real 2-up touring from the MH base

You will need a trailer for that though.

We trailered the Harley for a few years all over France, into Spain and Portugal and through to Lake Garda

Great fun and we only stopped taking the bike when we got old(er) and bought a Smart Cabrio (which is also a lot of fun and no leathers required)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

This is great if you want to trailer a bike and only 230 kilos for a large bike!


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Sideways86 said:


> This is great if you want to trailer a bike and only 230 kilos for a large bike!


One for the future, perhaps. Current plan is something much smaller to go in the garage and encourage Mrs O to overcome her well founded fear (see original post) of being a pillion.

A weekend at the dealerships beckons   

Regards,
John


----------



## PEPPS (Mar 19, 2013)

*scooter*

WE have just bought a lexmoto 125 weight approx 85 kgs price 900 quid brad new

Mick


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Guys.. 

Its going well down here in Germany. 5 great days of weather too Some rain right now but getting better again. The little vespa is going well. Been used twice now. We are in Rothenburg am Tauber right now. Quite a steep hill up to town from the site we are in but the wee vespa does it in style.. 

I even got a round of applause from some locals today...  


keep the faith.

AB13CHB.


----------



## Tintent115 (Dec 20, 2012)

Have just enjoyed my first touring holiday with a CBF 125 Honda. Seems a happy compromise between weight (130kg) & performance.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Well, time for a bit of an update - and a further "thank you" to all those who have contributed advice and guidance within this (and others on similar subjects) thread.

After a fair bit of deliberation we have finally settled on a Honda PCX125 - picking it (no name or gender - yet) up on Saturday from Shrewsbury Honda. 

Again, following advice on here I've got all the bits and bobs to support and strap it in to the Moho garage - I suspect the first journey we make with it in the garage will be a bit of a nerve jangler. I'll take some pictures and post them on here in due course. I'll simply ride it home from the dealers on Saturday - I'm strangely excited at the prospect.

Mrs O has her shiny new headgear (I'm avoiding calling it a "crash" helmet as it seems a bit negative) but still needs to decide on the rest of her outfit. She has always been good at buying hats  .


More to follow when I get it home (I've already cleared the moho garage in readiness).


Regards,
John


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Father's day card knocked up by our youngest (the quality isn't great, but it made me laugh - note my extra right hand with beverage  ):-


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

Another vote for the Honda vision 110' had a very enjoyable run around the Lake District last week, plenty of power for the hills with me and her indoors, plus it takes two full face helmets and water proofs with gloves
Under the seat and top box ,
I don't need to remove the mirrors for the garage, and with the 14 inch wheels it's very stable even with the state our roads are in,
Highly recommended machine for a M/H



Ivor


----------



## nicaf (Mar 25, 2012)

I've been reading this thread with interest. We have just bought a 1998 Honda C90 to go in the garage of our Dethleffs motorhome. It is very light, the engine is bullet proof and parts are cheap as chips. The larger wheels are a big plus point. In addition they are a bit of a classic so you won't lose money on them. There are plenty on eBay and you can pick one up for around £400. Just watch for any rust around the rear mudguard.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicaf said:


> I've been reading this thread with interest. We have just bought a 1998 Honda C90 to go in the garage of our Dethleffs motorhome. It is very light, the engine is bullet proof and parts are cheap as chips. The larger wheels are a big plus point. In addition they are a bit of a classic so you won't lose money on them. There are plenty on eBay and you can pick one up for around £400. Just watch for any rust around the rear mudguard.


Yes! The old trusty "Plastic Pig". Totally Cool.


----------



## Whatton (Feb 1, 2010)

I bought this on Sunday 125 four stroke Suzuki Van Van. It's the mutts nuts


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Looking good - not sure if you have quite enough cables though!!!!

Counting down the days until Saturday when I collect ours  


Regards,
John


----------

